# Ideas for inexpensive melt and pour soap labels



## soap12 (Jan 3, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to make an inexpensive but professional looking soap label for my melt and pour soaps? Thank you for your help.8)


----------



## lsg (Jan 3, 2013)

I use Printmaster program.  It is easy to choose a shape and reduce or enlarge it.  You can add graphics, borders and text.  You can also use Microsoft Word, but I find it harder to work with.  Here is a link that will give you some ideas on labels.  

http://www.pvsoap.com/labels.htm

http://www.pvsoap.com/how_to_wrap_soap.htm


----------



## soap12 (Jan 3, 2013)

lsg said:


> I use Printmaster program.  It is easy to choose a shape and reduce or enlarge it.  You can add graphics, borders and text.  You can also use Microsoft Word, but I find it harder to work with.  Here is a link that will give you some ideas on labels.
> 
> http://www.pvsoap.com/labels.htm
> 
> http://www.pvsoap.com/how_to_wrap_soap.htm



This is very helpful! Thank you so much!


----------



## twinmom (Jan 3, 2013)

I think Avery is very easy and simple to use. Load your own graphic or use avery, lots of different fonts. Give it a try

http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Templates-%26-Software/Software/Avery-Design--Print-Online.htm?int_id=templatesandsoftware-adpo


----------



## SmallThings (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with twinmom. You can do a lot with simple Avery labels, and there is a template for every size/shape label they sell. Depending on your computer aptitude, you can add text and graphics and anything you like, then just print them out.


----------



## Momonga (Jan 8, 2013)

Haven't tried it yet, but zazzle.com looks like a good solution, and more professional-looking than home printed labels.  I was looking at 1 1/2" circles, 20 to a sheet, $4.95 per sheet, and it gets cheaper with quantity.


----------



## S_S (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm glad that I looked through the threads because I was about to ask this same question.  :think:

Thanks for the great information posted!


----------

